# Dryer vent butterfly damper safe?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No not a good idea. In situations like yours, the mushroom vent for the dryer would be a better idea.


----------



## TryHard (Jan 21, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> No not a good idea. In situations like yours, the mushroom vent for the dryer would be a better idea.


The mushroom vents I've found on the web are for boats or for attic ventilation.

The local hardwares here have all been bought out by one chain; the stores are big, but help from the personnel is limited -- they don't seem to know anything about the availability of mushroom vents for home dryers. Am I going to have to check out marine-supply outfits?

Two other questions:

(1) A mushroom vent looks like it would cut down on wind pressure, but the cold air might just be fed by gravity; will a mushroom vent cut down on gravity-fed cold air?

(2) My current vent allows the hot exhaust air to chew its way through a 2-foot snowfall; would a mushroom vent be likely to freeze up or get clogged (on its sides) by the heavy snow?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The dryer Mushroom vents are supposed to be clog free. My in-laws live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, and have one, so do pretty much all houses up there, because of the amount of snow fall they get from Lake effect. I am thinking of installing one, since my old metal flapper for my dryer is not closing properly.


----------



## TryHard (Jan 21, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> The dryer Mushroom vents are supposed to be clog free. My in-laws live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, and have one, so do pretty much all houses up there, because of the amount of snow fall they get from Lake effect.


OK, thank you. I'm going to look for a local supplier, and I'll ask around to see what other people have installed. I'll have to wait till summer for installation if I can find the vent.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just look around the neighborhood. Ace hardware, Lowe's, Home Depot, Menard's all sell them.


----------



## TryHard (Jan 21, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Just look around the neighborhood. Ace hardware, Lowe's, Home Depot, Menard's all sell them.


Wrong country. This is Canada. No Ace, no Lowe's, no Menard's. Home Depot might (?) be the English name of the local Reno Depot chain. In Montreal, nearly every hardware store has been bought out by Reno Depot.

Despite the fact that most of the Reno Depots are big box stores with lots of stuff, there are still things they don't have.

There is one of them that's not wildly distant from where I live that was originally a construction supply -- they still supply to actual builders, so they are more likely to have the mushroom vent. However, it will probably be called something else, and I could wind up needing to know the term in French, so I will be best off to find the time to go to that outlet in person so I can look at what they've got.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I did a quick search for HVAC suppliers and came up with a few possibilities;
C & D HVAC Distributeur 
1395, Rue Mazurette, Montréal, QC H4N 1G8
(514) 315-5790 ‎

Nelco Inc
5510, Rue Saint-Jacques
Montreal, QC H4A 2E2
(514) 481-5614

...or try the Yellow Pages.

Nelco has a website and it looks pretty likely that they'll have it. Don't know where you are, but I grew up in the West Island and either of those would have been too far for me. And since I'm losing my french out here, I can't translate dryer vent butterfly damper for you accurately. Nearest I can come is 'volet papillon'

Good hunting!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Lambro industries Model# 289W, called the Lambro Ultra Seal Dryer Vent cost around $17.00. if you have a local appliance dealer around you go there and if they don't have it I'm sure they can order it. Or if your confident ordering stuff on line there are many many sources.


----------



## TryHard (Jan 21, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> I did a quick search for HVAC suppliers . . . Nelco Inc 5510, Rue Saint-Jacques . . . Nelco has a website


Yes, www.nelco.ca -- I'll try them first, since they're only a couple of miles from me. They're wholesalers, but at least I'll be able to look at some vents, and if they can't sell directly to me, they'll tell me where I can go.

The generic term for an outside draft-resistant vent is capuchon d'evacuation anti-rafale; what a mushroom vent is in French is hard to imagine, since "mushrooms" in French means mold or fungus. But in person I can always get what I want just by explaining what it is I'm trying to do.



hardwareman said:


> Lambro industries Model# 289W, called the Lambro Ultra Seal Dryer Vent cost around $17.00. if you have a local appliance dealer around you go there and if they don't have it I'm sure they can order it. Or if your confident ordering stuff on line there are many many sources.


Good, a specific model.

Thanks, VIPlumber & hardwareman.


----------

